# Philips 42" TV 42TA648BX Top Screen



## donnajay (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a 42" tv mentioned above. I can not see the top of the screen, especially when watching a baseball game. We see the innings, but can not see the score.

I have tried all the ratio, settings, digital, picture format, horizontal and vertical settings and nothing. The vertical setting seems to be the move it in the directions it SHOULD be going but on "0" we can see it. It almost seems like I need a -10 or so to bring it down to see it.

We tried the different settings on the cablevision HDTV as well an nothing. 

Any assistance would be appreciated.:4-dontkno

Thanks
Donna


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Sounds like the broadcast is overscanned. What's the source? Ie. cable box, antenna, sky box, etc.


----------



## donnajay (Feb 11, 2010)

cablevision


----------

